# why does my goat do this?



## shawneesas (Dec 1, 2013)

do all goats do this? why?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes many do. Sometimes I think it's one of their many tricks to drive us crazy.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think they're either stretching their necks or doing it for attention. My doe likes to do that every morning as if to greet me!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yep it's just a goat thing! My doe does it all the time ! We use to think she was trying to scratch her back but guess it's normal! My Pygmy buck hadn't done this yet but I'm sure he will


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My Boer doe does this all the time  A friends' market wether would do this ALL the time. Literally constantly. Then again he was really odd.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yup my Lamancha does it all the time, I think of it as a different way to look at her seroundings. I think it obviously works well, they seem to know the weak spots in the fence and places to hide better then I do...lol:crazy::dazed::lol::shrug::slapfloor::whatgoat::laugh:


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a Nigerian doe that does that all the time I wondered if it was a form of treatise


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, some of mine do it as well. 
Normal and silly.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep, I have a goofball too


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Legion does this only when I am walking the wheel barrow with hay in it towards his pen. I swear he is saying "COME ON THIS WAY"


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a few that do it, too. It's just a goat thing! :eyeroll:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

shawneesas said:


> do all goats do this? why?


It's a goat thing. I don't have a clue why they do it, but mine do it, too.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

Yoga. That's the downward goat position.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Lol my 2 boer goats do that idk why but I think CHRIS had the main idea down


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

One of my Nubians used to do that when he was a yearling. He would then twist around so I could catch his front legs. Goats are awesome (-:


----------



## dance4emily (Jan 20, 2014)

It's a goat thing ours do that too when we walk in!!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

They are ATTEMPTING to DANCE and they are saying "hey look at meee look at what I can do hey hey look at me look at me look at me!!!!!" Yeah it is SO A GOAT THING!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

All of my guys do that , lolol. That is pretty funny 
I think they watch too much "Dancing With The Stars" IMO 

It's especially funny when I have the radio on , and a good song comes on , they can't help but dance to it , lolol

I wouldn't worry about it unless one starts break dancing , they there may be a problem :ROFL:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

That's funny! My one doeling will twist her head, starting at one side and swing it across and over her back. She's looks so weird when she does it!


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

LLNkikos said:


> That's funny! My one doeling will twist her head, starting at one side and swing it across and over her back. She's looks so weird when she does it!


My twin 8-m-o Pygmys do this, too, but it looks like they know they have horns, and that horns are good for scratching that itchy spot between their shoulders... but their horns aren't *quite* long enough to reach. Futile attempts to scratch, but they keep trying 

I've never seen any of my 6 goats do the "Yoga stretch" though :think:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

They r just being silly goats!!! Love the pic


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

my babyboy jackson






my baby girl bailey






spoild little brat chloe


----------



## dance4emily (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice goats!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks CHLOE has her own room in the house it was a spare bedroom so she got it she is a ND goat an she is SPOILD


----------



## dance4emily (Jan 20, 2014)

So spoiled


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I know I can't believe it


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh that's what they do when they are bringing sexy back.


----------

